# Calling all CH M/C Standard Poodles for May 4 & 5



## kszal888 (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone interested in forming a Champion multicolored standard poodle class?

Small UKC show in Buffalo, NY (30 min. from Niagara Falls) on May 4th & 5th.
We need 3 champion multicolored standard poodles to create a class to go for Grand Champion legs. I have 1 champion m/c - we need 2 more!!!

Fully matted agility floor, should be beautiful weather!

The show will be held at Western Lakes Training Club. Details on Loading... upcoming events page.

Hope to see you there!

Katie


----------

